# Tri-state area (OH/WV/PA)



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I have two more fosters who need homes!

"Neenya" is a pretty little black DLH girl, about 6-7
months old. She was semi-feral, but after only two days here, she asks for pets and wants to mingle with the 'herd'. She's already easy to handle. I think she'll make a very nice pet for someone!










"Billy Bob" has a sad story and deserves a loving future. His "owner" was sent to prison. The lawyer wouldn't let anyone in the house to check on Billy and his calico roommate (who has now been missing for weeks and is very, very shy). The cats somehow got loose and Billy was finally trapped and tested, neutered, vaccinated and treated for fleas and worms. Poor boy is full-sized, yet he now weighs less than four pounds, just skin and bones and still a little weak. But what a heart he has! He's still confused about what has happened to him, but he purrs and pets and seems very thankful for food, shelter, and love. He makes no demands, but he pays back in love.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What adorable little cats and such sad stories. 

They deserve wonderful, loving homes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sending prayers that Neenya and Billy Bob find the best homes ever. What sweet looking kitties. My heart goes out to them. 4 pounds! That lawyer ought to have animal crewlty charges brought against him!!! 

Not to go off subject but wanted to tell you a story. I think I remember the facts pretty closely. Friends of mine adopted a cat from a local woman who had a rescue in their town. Apparently the man who loved and owned his two kitties was going to be sent to prison. He had his lawyer place the two kitties at the local rescue. My friends adopted one of the cats. Its companion had already been adopted. 

My friends took their new cat to an animal communicator that didnt know them or the history of the cat. The communicator watched and communicated with the cat and told my friends this. The cat told the communicator that it had a companion but it was adopted to another family. they use to live with a man that they loved. One day he never came home and they were sent to the rescue! That this cat was happy in its new home but missed the man who once loved them.

Amazing! 

Im sure Billy Bob feels sad but Im sure you are restoring him with love and good food! Thank you for helping these two sweet kitties.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> they use to live with a man that they loved. One day he never came home


 
That's what I see in those confused, sunken eyes of Billy Bob. I hurt the most for those animals who did have love and comfort; it's impossible for them to understand why it ended. 

And I just can't stop worrying about his calico friend.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How long has the calico been missing? That is so sad. If it hasnt been too long Id go put up posters with the description and leave them at each house in the neighborhood. Maybe someone would spot her so you could trap her? I know that sad desperate feeling when a cat goes missing. 

Plus Im sure Billy Bob heart is healing with your care and good food and feeling safe and not abandoned.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep, that's my next step, along with knocking on doors to talk to some neighbors. It's an unusual neighborhood, tight-lipped and untrusting. And it sounds like most of them would chase off a cat if one was seen. The cat has been outside for almost two weeks. We have traps set, but nothing has happened. I'm just so sure she's not getting food or water anywhere. My heart breaks for her.:-(


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Great news!!! The calico was trapped and is now here with her friend, Billy Bob. I've named her Daisy. She is super-sweet and loves to be petted. As I sit here, she stands and touches my hand with her paw. Then she gently uses her paw to guide my hand to her face, eagerly awaiting the petting. She's a big girl!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay!!!!!! What great news to hear after such heart-rending stories! *_jumps around the room in excitement and joy_*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What fabulous news! What a sweet sweet girl. And what a looker! Im sure she will be adopted soon!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What wonderful news!


----------

